
Three Different Ways to Create Objects in JavaScript - lelouchb123
https://medium.com/better-programming/three-different-ways-to-create-objects-in-javascript-d3595d693296
======
jonplackett
Is there any way in JavaScript to create objects/functions with named
variables?

Eg function(thisVar: 1, thatVar: 42)

I miss the instant readability of this so much coming from Swift.

